# Raleigh Super Lenton age 1956?



## Nuts and Bolts (Feb 4, 2022)

Is this right for the number stamped top seat tube. Thanks in advance!


----------



## juvela (Feb 4, 2022)

-----

in case you have not as yet found it there is a wonderful resource here -






						The Headbadge: A Vintage Bicycle Resource
					

The Headbadge is a data and information source for vintage lightweight roadbikes, such as the Schwinn Paramount, and English 3-speeds. We host the most extensive Raleigh Sports and Raleigh serial database available on the internet. Try our all-new, online vintage bicycle Appraisal Services.




					www.theheadbadge.com
				





-----


----------



## Nuts and Bolts (Feb 5, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> in case you have not as yet found it there is a wonderful resource here -
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link, I'm still trying to figure it out. I read on an older post that the paint scheme is from the early 60's but parts look older, Brooks B72 saddle, Campagnolo Gran Sport derailleur, rear hub looks like a date stamp of 1953?


----------



## juvela (Feb 5, 2022)

-----

thanks very much for these good images

they should help readers to help you

the seven year difference in date markings on the hubs suggests that one or the other is a replacement

are the wheel rims a match for each other?

sometimes the cantles of Brooks saddles are marked with a date but none here unfortunately

there are several generations of Campagnolo Gran Sport rear gear mechs

you could compare the one on the cycle to the ones shown at velobase.com in order to bracket the dating - assuming of course that the mech is original to the cycle...



			VeloBase.com - Component Listing
		


the gear block appears to be a four speed - is it a Cyclo perchance?

that terrific bipod propstand looks to be a Shuresta

the forum's Raleigh experts will be along shortly with plenty of good help for you   😉


-----


----------



## Oilit (Feb 7, 2022)

The Dynohub is dated Dec. 1960, which matches the paint, but the rear  hub looks like March (3rd month) of 195(4?), so I don't think these parts all came on the bike new, some were added later. The shifter looks early to mid-'50's as well, so I'm guessing it came with the rear hub. But it's an interesting bike in any case. I think that's the first Raleigh Lenton I've seen with a drum rear brake, or a Campagnolo derailleur either. The hybrid gearing may have been a factory option, but the factory would have more likely used a Cyclo/Benelux. Even though I'm guessing it wasn't built like this from the  factory, it was built by somebody who was particular about what they wanted. Nice bike!
This may be the thread you were referring to, another nice Raleigh with hybrid gears, but I believe "Lenton" refers to a frame, not the drive. Does your frame actually say "Lenton"?








						62? Raleigh Sports with 'Lenton' Dual Drive | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

I picked up this Raleigh over the weekend. I'm really happy to have it. It has a 23" frame, beautiful paint scheme and a dual drive system that I haven't seen before. The Sturmey Archer hub is stamped 61 12  and it has three cogs attached and a Benelux dérailleur. I've found a 62 catalog that...




					thecabe.com


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 7, 2022)

Really cool machine!  I would have to agree that the rear hub stamp appears to be 54   3. 
I love the paint.  That color will pop with a nice cleaning, polish and wax.
I would think this is likely either a bike shop build or an amateur build.  Either way very neat.
Drum brake, dual drive, lights, rack.  What doesn't this bike have, besides a 23" frame I guess...

Edit:  Does anyone else think the forks looks bent backwards?  Maybe front end collision?


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 7, 2022)

I would love to see some more pictures.  Can you post more shots of the frame including any decals?  The white frame darts would be found on a '61 - '62 as well as the down tube transfer however the examples that I've seen had the white headtube.  I'm no expert though.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 7, 2022)

The 'RA' suffix puts the frame into the 1955-64 date range according to @juvela's link above.
Which kind of suggests that the rear wheel may be a replacement, rather than the front; which kind of ties in with your earlier remark re. the paintwork. 
There's nothing akin to that paintwork in the 1954 catalogue and those chrome mudguards/chainguard look more early to mid 1960's to me.
'Lenton' model frames were of 'Reynolds 531' tubing and didn't have chainguards, or mudguards of that style.

Here's the 1956 catalogue image.....






...and the spec. sheet (Model 27).....




...note the 27" wheels. 

I think yours is more akin to a 'Sports Tourist' model, or a 'Trent Sports'.

That type of hybrid gearing is probably the work of a previous owner/bike shop as mentioned by @3-speeder.
A fairly common upgrade option for which 'kits' were readily available off the shelf or via mail order during that period.
(Images from V-CC library).


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 7, 2022)

Oh, and what is that thing on the seat tube about 1/3 of the way down from the top?
It looks like part of a 'dry battery tube', which would tie in with that dynohub.


----------



## juvela (Feb 7, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Oh, and what is that thing on the seat tube about 1/3 of the way down from the top?
> It looks like part of a 'dry battery tube', which would tie in with that dynohub.




-----

that be what oye wuz guessin'...but then oye doona ha' your knowledge o' these matters...   😉 

thanks very much for these contribution to the textile


-----


----------



## juvela (Feb 7, 2022)

-----



3-speeder said:


> Really cool machine!  I would have to agree that the rear hub stamp appears to be 54   3.
> I love the paint.  That color will pop with a nice cleaning, polish and wax.
> I would think this is likely either a bike shop build or an amateur build.  Either way very neat.
> Dual drum brakes, dual drive, lights, rack.  What doesn't this bike have, besides a 23" frame I guess...
> ...




-----

in this image of the complete machine as seen from the drive side the fork is turned a very few degrees to the left of centre

it is possible this may be the source of what you are seeing -






also the angle of the image is not quite perpendicular to the cycle, with the rear wheel closer to the camera than the front

-----


----------



## Nuts and Bolts (Feb 7, 2022)

I'm overwhelmed by the knowledge I've been reading, I'll post more images and answer what I can a little later. Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Oilit (Feb 7, 2022)

Nuts and Bolts said:


> I'm overwhelmed by the knowledge I've been reading, I'll post more images and answer what I can a little later. Thanks so much for the info!
> 
> View attachment 1566101
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pictures! Your bike's going to be a head-turner when it's cleaned up!


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 7, 2022)

Thank you for the additional images. Great job!  This is a new one to me.  I love it.


----------



## juvela (Feb 7, 2022)

-----

fine job with the additional imagery!   😉

readers shall be able to advise as to where to purchase replacements for the bicycle's Dare brand handgrips

suspect colour match might be a challenge...

---

was wrong as usual on me propstand guess

Trygg propstands are a product made in Sweden

should probably discipline self to write less!  😧

-----


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 8, 2022)

Well, that proved me wrong!
Thanks for the new images. 
I think it's now safe to assume (thanks to the new photos) that this is one of those rare beasts, a genuine 'Super Lenton' lightweight frameset that has somewhat bizarrely been "roadsterised" (for want of a better word) with the addition of a different wheelset, bars, stem, mudguards, chainguard, drivetrain etcetera,  etcetera. 
This could have been done to special order, or swapped out from another bike, who can say.
But it was obviously put together by someone who preferred the upright style.
I sometimes ride with an older guy who owns a Raleigh that he purchased new in 1948, that now bears little relation to the lightweight,  clubman's bike it started it's life as; that's what this reminds me of, a bike loved and appreciated by a long-term owner.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 8, 2022)

What size are those wheels by the way?


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 8, 2022)

I am curious to see what keeps the rear brake cable off of the bottom bracket?


----------



## Nuts and Bolts (Feb 11, 2022)

Oilit said:


> The Dynohub is dated Dec. 1960, which matches the paint, but the rear  hub looks like March (3rd month) of 195(4?), so I don't think these parts all came on the bike new, some were added later. The shifter looks early to mid-'50's as well, so I'm guessing it came with the rear hub. But it's an interesting bike in any case. I think that's the first Raleigh Lenton I've seen with a drum rear brake, or a Campagnolo derailleur either. The hybrid gearing may have been a factory option, but the factory would have more likely used a Cyclo/Benelux. Even though I'm guessing it wasn't built like this from the  factory, it was built by somebody who was particular about what they wanted. Nice bike!
> This may be the thread you were referring to, another nice Raleigh with hybrid gears, but I believe "Lenton" refers to a frame, not the drive. Does your frame actually say "Lenton"?
> 
> 
> ...



Here's the thread I was thinking of,  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/raleigh-super-lenton.109327/  The rear hub on mine is dated 53-3 or 63-3. When I bought the bike I was told it was Special and rare? The seller's father had a bike shop for quiet a few years and this was one of a few the family kept.


----------



## Nuts and Bolts (Feb 11, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Oh, and what is that thing on the seat tube about 1/3 of the way down from the top?
> It looks like part of a 'dry battery tube', which would tie in with that dynohub.



It's the top of the DYNO-LUXE, the batteries were a little rough and had to drill them out.


----------



## Nuts and Bolts (Feb 11, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> What size are those wheels by the way?



The rims are Raleigh 26x1-3/8 the tires are Dunlop sprites 26x1-3/8.


----------



## Nuts and Bolts (Feb 11, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> What size are those wheels by the way?



The rims are Raleigh 26x1-3/8 the tires are Dunlop sprites 26x1-1


3-speeder said:


> I am curious to see what keeps the rear brake cable off of the bottom bracket?



The cable runs right against the BB.


----------



## Amanda Reckonwith (Feb 12, 2022)

Raleigh Lentons: 1948-1960​
...possibly you are already aware of this well documented history of the Lenton bikes from Raleigh.
It has a lot of pictures, and it might help you to look through them to compare similarities and differences.

Yours give the impression of extensive modifications, done pretty well, given what was available at the time.


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 13, 2022)

Learned something with this post.  Great bike kept well by serious old bike people.


----------

